# How to connect LG GX200 with USB-cable

## Epaminond

lsusb output:

```
Bus 002 Device 007: ID 0e8d:0002 MediaTek Inc.
```

When I connect a telephone to computer I get a dmesg output:

```
[ 1473.607448] usb usb2: usb wakeup-resume

[ 1473.607463] usb usb2: usb auto-resume

[ 1473.607472] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: resume root hub

[ 1473.627089] hub 2-0:1.0: hub_resume

[ 1473.627123] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:2 status 001803 0  ACK POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

[ 1473.627135] hub 2-0:1.0: port 2: status 0501 change 0001

[ 1473.728108] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 4 chg 0004 evt 0000

[ 1473.728132] hub 2-0:1.0: port 2, status 0501, change 0000, 480 Mb/s

[ 1473.779390] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 2 high speed

[ 1473.779406] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:2 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[ 1473.830096] usb 2-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

[ 1473.881266] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 2 high speed

[ 1473.881282] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:2 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[ 1473.944809] usb 2-2: default language 0x0409

[ 1473.945183] usb 2-2: udev 7, busnum 2, minor = 134

[ 1473.945192] usb 2-2: New USB device found, idVendor=0e8d, idProduct=0002

[ 1473.945201] usb 2-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=3, SerialNumber=4

[ 1473.945209] usb 2-2: Product: MT6235 

[ 1473.945215] usb 2-2: Manufacturer: MediaTek Inc

[ 1473.945221] usb 2-2: SerialNumber: 539440407309700

[ 1473.945456] usb 2-2: usb_probe_device

[ 1473.945470] usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[ 1473.945687] usb 2-2: adding 2-2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[ 1473.946083] ub 2-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[ 1473.946099] ub 2-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[ 1473.946128] uas 2-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[ 1473.946134] uas 2-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[ 1473.946161] usb-storage 2-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[ 1473.946176] usb-storage 2-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[ 1473.946311] scsi8 : usb-storage 2-2:1.0

[ 1473.946707] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '007'

[ 1474.946844] scsi 8:0:0:0: Direct-Access     7262      FLASH DISK      6235 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

[ 1474.947830] sd 8:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

[ 1474.952222] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
```

/dev/sdb appears, but no sdb1. When trying to mount manually I get a mistake "no medium found". My .config file is here.

It's 6 months I want to solve this problem. How can I finally make it work?Last edited by Epaminond on Sun Feb 12, 2012 8:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nixnut

Probably means there are no partitions on it. Just mount /dev/sdb directly. I do the same with a phone here.

----------

## Epaminond

 *nixnut wrote:*   

> Probably means there are no partitions on it. Just mount /dev/sdb directly. I do the same with a phone here.

 

```
# mount /dev/sdb /mnt/cdrom

mount: no medium found on /dev/sdb
```

There's a card slot on the phone. Maybe sdb links to that port? But how can I mount phone's filesystem? It worked from the box on 9.10 Ubuntu livecd.

----------

## nixnut

You may need to put the phone into a 'usb-drive' mode (or mass-storage or whatever it is called on that particular phone)

----------

## Epaminond

 *nixnut wrote:*   

> You may need to put the phone into a 'usb-drive' mode (or mass-storage or whatever it is called on that particular phone)

 

That goes without saying.  :Smile:  I've been putting it into mass-storage mode all the time.

//upd

Found out that if I have a microSD card in my cellphone it shows up as /dev/sdb. But I Still want to mount a filesystem of the cellphone itself.

----------

